# Morning Star results 3/25/04



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I decided to go again since I had the day off. The fishing wasn't as good as two days ago but still fun. It was a slow and steady pick throughout the day. You had to find the little holes around the wreck if you wanted to catch fish. The problem is that is where all the snags are. I caught around 12-15 fish ranging from 10-20 inches with five keepers kept and a few females released. The biggest was 10 1/2 lbs that won the pool. There were several nice fish caught. There was also a very small cod caught, 11 1/2 inches. All fish were caught on clams and green crabs. Overall a great trip and great weather in the afternoon. I will probably take a little break from fishing for a while since I am all fished out. I will probably venture out on the Morning Star again sometime next month when the sea bass are active again. Sorry no pics for me this time since I already started to clean the fish before I could remember to take a pic.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Anthony, 

Thanks for the good report. Let me know when
you schedule your Late April early May 
Sea Bass trip. I will try to make it also. 
It just isnt as much fun when you cant
talk smack with someone you know.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I may fish on a weekday in May since the boat is gonna be full on most weekends. I am looking for the third week of may on thursday as a possibility. Weekends in April shouldn't be a problem, but when those seabass start getting thick...........


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I always go on a weekdays! I check the 
weather for a good day about 2 or 3 days
out, then call and schedule at the last 
minute. I always get on, and have 
plenty of space, since it is hardly ever
fully booked. Less people on board
equals more more quality fish off
the wreck to divide.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

pic of the big boy 









Yeah I agree with you Talapia but with only 25 people, getting a limit of sea bass isn't too hard if they are running thick.


----------

